# 50/50 Race at Mikes February 5th!



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

We are going to hold a 50/50 Money payout race Saturday Febuary 5th

Sign up closes at 4:00 
Racing Starts at 5:00 sharp

All classes welcome!


----------



## losi_racer (Jan 3, 2011)

Should be a good race. Ill be there


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

im planning on it.


----------



## team420! (Apr 30, 2010)

Is the track still the same layout as the Toy 4 Tots race? Not that it matters. :cheers:


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

wily said:


> im planning on it.[/QUOTE
> 
> +1 will Ty be attending?


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Yes, Same track layout as the TFT Race. Should be a good turnout. Cant wait!


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

anybody want to loan me a car to wheel im in!!


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

RMOSLEY said:


> wily said:
> 
> 
> > im planning on it.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Why 5pm? It's cold then and especially when the sun goes down.

Would people not show if you started @ noon?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I know your motives JB!!! LOL (Silva vs. Belfort!)


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

I have more than one! Silva vs. Belfort, BBQ Cookoff, I don't want to freeze again on the drivers stand, sun and daylight are my friends, don't want to be miserable, want to race and need the practice, want to see Morrow unglue tires, want Mr. Burns to race, stay warm, and do not want to get home @ 2am!


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I know your motives JB!!! LOL (Silva vs. Belfort!)


that should be a great fight!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm betting that Silva is going to knock Belfort out.

Most people are betting on Belfort knocking Silva out, but Silva has shown a number of times that he can take a hit and recover. Belfort is a beast, but he's not much more than a striker. Pretty sure it's gonna be Silva weathering the storm in the first round, and then either knocking him out or tearing him up for the remaining four rounds. Belfort is a 1 round guy, and after that, his chances dwindle down BIGTIME.

But in MMA, you NEVER know!


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Starting @ 5pm also gives people that have to work time to get there. Plus, Racing at night under the lights is awesome, !


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

I agree Smiley but not when its cold like this.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

I cant wait to test out these new Sweep Racing Tires and get a little track time with the new truggy if i have a body for it


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Crank that race up a little earlier some we can do more than just one thing that day....


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

+1 on earlier start


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

If it is moved up I can not make it. 
We r playing paintball at noon that day.
U can't make everyone happy.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

If it is moved up I can't make it either. I have to do the brakes on my car. I agree the cold is going to suck though.


----------



## marcusch (Nov 16, 2010)

Everyone donate 10 bucks to install some heaters on the driver stand lol.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I remember racing in the snow last year..Quit whining and come race you can stop by Gander mountain on your way to the track and pick up some of those heated panties! lol


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Big Phil said:


> I remember racing in the snow last year..Quit whining and come race you can stop by Gander mountain on your way to the track and pick up some of those heated panties! lol


NOW THATS FUNNY!

I had my heated undergarments last year and I still froze....huh Phil.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

wily said:


> NOW THATS FUNNY!
> 
> I had my heated undergarments last year and I still froze....huh Phil.


 Yea and your mains running back to back to back didn't help none. haha


----------



## fermin8126 (Jan 27, 2011)

Ill be there


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

Mayhem04 said:


> I cant wait to test out these new Sweep Racing Tires and get a little track time with the new truggy if i have a body for it


Great tire, greyson turned me onto them awhile back- price is right on them also!....


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Jeremy, 
How about rescheduling the 50/50 ? 

Saturday* 5









​
















Sunny High 57

low 40


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Nothing wrong with almost 60*? Much warmer than 21* its going to be tonight. Come race, Or are you scared????


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Smiley said:


> Nothing wrong with almost 60*? Much warmer than 21* its going to be tonight. Come race, Or are you scared????


No I'm not scared, I gotta go out of town this weekend


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

my heater is up for rent to the highest bidder.


----------



## marcusch (Nov 16, 2010)

nelson6500 said:


> *Jeremy,
> How about rescheduling the 50/50 ?
> 
> Saturday* 5
> ...


I think it was worst than that at Vertigo ( last HARC Race) Cold as hell on that driverstand at 7pm with the wind chill.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Smiley or Dan you find a heat gun last Sunday
If so can you hold on to it...thanks


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Just bought a heater for the pits. Its portable too, for the driving stand.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

lol Chuck.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Actually, it sucks. Taking it back. I had to stand over it in the garage to feel anything.

http://www.academy.com/index.php?pa...cessories&start=0&selectedSKU=0224-03623-3400


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Who is still coming?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I think I'm wimping out due to the cold


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm READY!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I think I am wimping out due to cold as well.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm Wimpfing out too.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

same here.........


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Me three to cold for this old man.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I think I'm still in. Its not going to be THAT cold.


----------



## Earl_Sparky (Jan 12, 2008)

I will be there with my coveralls!


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

I will bring tons of hand warmers so all of you whiners can place them on your VaJ-J'S

Low is only 37 tomorrow, common!!!!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Only 37. Hahahaha. This is Texas. That's freakin' cold.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Man yall missed it! It was only a little cool. 

I am loving this MUGEN MBX6T!

Thanks for putting on a good race.


----------



## Earl_Sparky (Jan 12, 2008)

+1 Thanks to Jeremy and all the guys at Mikes! I really enjoyed the races! :mpd::mpd:


----------



## marcusch (Nov 16, 2010)

it was not cold at all, nothing close to the last harc and the toys for tots race.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks guys, felt good to get back to racing.


----------

